# 75 ways to recover gold



## goldsilverpro (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't normally post in this category but I just found this site listed on the Micron Gold forum and it looks like it contains a lot of info. I didn't read any of it so I don't know whether it's valuable or not.

http://www.mine.mn/

http://www.mine.mn/Robin_Grayson_gold_recovery.htm


----------



## rusty (Oct 2, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> I don't normally post in this category but I just found this site listed on the Micron Gold forum and it looks like it contains a lot of info. I didn't read any of it so I don't know whether it's valuable or not.
> 
> http://www.mine.mn/
> 
> http://www.mine.mn/Robin_Grayson_gold_recovery.htm



GSP let me be the first to give thanks, great find.

None of the links work.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 3, 2010)

They both worked last night. It sounds like they worked for you, too. Now they time out. Maybe they're just busy.

I just found out that the mine.mn site is down as of this morning. Were I all of you, I would keep checking to see when it's back up. There is TONS of info on there. I repeat - TONS!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks like the site is back up.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 4, 2010)

GSP,my Dear Friend:

Thanks a lot,nice web pages for mining.

Have a nice day.

Your friend:
Manuel


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's the good stuff compiled into a nice pdf:

View attachment 75_Gold_Recovery_Methods.pdf


I was up until after midnight completing it last night.

Enjoy,

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 4, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> Here's the good stuff compiled into a nice pdf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 4, 2010)

On the website, there's a long list of good links beneath the list of 75 ways....

http://www.mine.mn/Robin_Grayson_gold_recovery.htm


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 4, 2010)

GSP,

All references at the bottom of the page are left intact in the pdf as well as the original source.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry, Steve,

I just looked at the first part of the pdf and didn't scroll to the end.


----------



## Mrslow55 (Oct 5, 2010)

You guys have done it again. . . After reading only a few pages, and scanning through a few more . . . .I came to realize I need a nap. . .and about two more lifetimes .. . .Truely a wealth of information 8) 
Some great stuff in there!
Rick


----------



## blueduck (Nov 11, 2010)

Robin is a contributing member or was last year here.... steppes_gold i believe is the handle or some form of it or another!

William
Idaho


----------



## talalstuvs (Dec 11, 2010)

blueduck said:


> Robin is a contributing member or was last year here.... steppes_gold i believe is the handle or some form of it or another!
> 
> William
> Idaho



I download pdf file and also test it .but the chlorine leaching and igoli method are not working Hcl and bleach not dissolving gold i put my ore in it and try to recover gold from solution but i can't find anything then i put solid gold to checking is this acid dissolve gold the i see its not working. what could be the problem ?


----------



## Palladium (Dec 12, 2010)

Have you read this book?
http://books.google.com/books?id=NUJDAAAAIAAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=Leaching+Gold+and+Silver+Ores:+The+Plattner+and+Kiss+Processes+By+Charles+Howard+Aaron&hl=en&ei=W1oETdbBKYP48AaGw-jrAg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCcQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Steppegold (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi everyone - greetings from Mongolia. I'm glad you like some of the 75 methods that I gathered.

There are obviously more, and when it gets to 100 methods I'd better post. It depends partly of course on whether to "split" or "lump" rather similar methods - the same problem as in taxonomy.

Inevitably there are some typos in the 75 methods, and I am aware of a couple of serious errors in the Chlorine and iGoli methods. In these two instances the errors originated in the source references, and I failed to spot them. In both cases it should be sodium metabisulphite to precipitate the gold.

If anyone has spotted other errors then please post or PM me, as it is of course important to get it right!

I also have a specific question.

What do you all think of OXALIC ACID in two ways:

1) liberating gold from ferruginous material (e.g. limonite-goethite-haematite coatings in laterites and weathered gossan on veins?
Oxalic acid certainly cleans quartz crystals that are covered in various coatings. So it may have a useful overlooked use in releasing gold from weathered vein materials.

2) as a replacement for sodium metabisulphite for precipitating gold from solution in the Chloride Method and iGoli Method? 
My reason for asking is two-fold:
a) oxalic acid is present in rhubarb which grows wild on the Mongolian steppes in vast quantities. Not the sort of rhubarb we grew when I was a kid in Manchester, with rhubarb sticks big enough to lead your bicycle against. Instead a bunch of wild species that have juicy but short stems hugging the ground protected by the green leaves that are full of oxalic acid that deters (i.e. poisons) grazing sheep, goats, horses, antelopes, wild ass etc. As a kid we used to throw away the leaves due to the acid, and instead used the stems to boil up in water and sugar and then use the sloppy goo to make rhubarb pie. The remarkable result was that dull aluminum pans always became sparklingly clean with a metallic lustre due to the oxalic acid stripping off the oxide 'rust'. Therefore oxalic acid is abundant, widely available and free-of-charge across Mongolia, and it makes sense to use it to precipitate gold IF it makes chemical sense to do so.
b) second reason for advocating using boiled up rhubarb LEAVES (the stems we eat...) is to wrong-foot the greenies who think wrongly that "chemicals" are bad, but rhubarb is cool!

Any suggestions, serious or not, are very welcome.

Steppe
http://www.mine.mn


----------



## blueduck (Mar 1, 2011)

Robin,

I do not have a clue if the oxylic would drop gold from solution, but if it will, yes it would be a decent slap in the face of the "mental"-environ-ists although probably to little to late but one never knows.

While i was reading through your treatise, i really did not look for typos or wrongful anything, i decided that i would maybe try to see what it would take to bring one of the old gold pan patents to market using plastic, but have not got very far past the "this sounds like a thing to do" stage, except talking with a friend about mold making [he has done so for a couple different projects and knows a couple fellas with the vacuum machines that are always looking for a new project] I was thinking about one of Ord's pans 1913-1919 era if i remember correctly. I just dont know if anyone ever applied for a new patent on his pan designs. ok thread drift.

Anyhow i think your research is decades ahead of everyone else, and your being in the feild where the true modern day gold rush is taking place speaks volumes!!

Have you been reading on the new Gold Cube for fine placer recovery? I received my first unit today from the manufacturer and I am right now i believe the only other site selling them currently... so i had to have one to be able to show folks how it works....at least that is what i told my wife! [and the amazing thing is she totally thought it was her idea].... i forgot to write down that process though so i may not be able to get it to work again!

William McNall
Kamiah Idaho
www.diggitprospecting.com


----------



## Steppegold (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi William

Yes, some of Ord's gold pans are quite remarkable indeed. Particularly those that are VERY HIGH capacity without fatiguing the panner, and others that are for dry panning. To keep other Forum members in the loop, the article on North American pans is on http://www.mine.mn and has doodles I made of every patented US pan since patents began. 

An interesting trend not noticed before (not by me anyway) is that "gold rush pans" were huge and designed to be used partly submerged, and many doubled up as shovels for shoving around in the shallows. Modern pans are plastic and too small to do this effectively.

The Gold Cube is amazing from what I have read about. I'll PM about this shortly.

cheers

Steppe


----------

